# Rewel Titan in 24", ein neues Kinderrad



## mmm-bikes.com (29. Juli 2013)

Hier entsteht der Aufbau eines 24" Kinderrades für meinen Sohne.
Als Basis dient ein Rewel Titan-Rahmen.

Heute sind die ganzen Maße und Wünsche abgesprochen worden und der Rahmen soll diese Woche noch gefertigt werden.

Anbei die Skizze vom Rahmen.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

wird sicher wieder ein schönes Bike entstehen... viel Spaß beim schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (29. Juli 2013)

War immer schon mein Traum 24" mit Fatty. Das Rad wird bestimmt Hammer.


----------



## hawkes (29. Juli 2013)

Mein großer benötigt in zwei Jahren auch ein 24er. Fange ich wohl besser jetzt schon mit Sparen an . Abo.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (29. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> War immer schon mein Traum 24" mit Fatty. Das Rad wird bestimmt Hammer.



kommt aber ne lefty rein!;-)


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2013)

Abonniert! Das wird bestimmt ein geiles Bike.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (30. Juli 2013)

Gabel:
Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon XLR mit 55mm Federweg, Hybridversion!


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> kommt aber ne lefty rein!;-)



Auch nicht schlecht!  Sag mal welche Felgen willst du verbauen?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (30. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht!  Sag mal welche Felgen willst du verbauen?



24" 28° velocity hohlkammer, die wurden von silber auf schwarz umeloxiert.
sind leider nicht die leichtesten....:-(


----------



## Pan Tau (30. Juli 2013)

Abonniert!

Viel Freude beim Aufbau


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (31. Juli 2013)

LRS, besteht aus:
- cannonball
- kong mit xd freilauf
- sapim laser speichen
- sapim alu nippel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (31. Juli 2013)

LRS komplett


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

Gutes Gewicht. Hast du Lefty irgendwie umgebaut wegen Einbaulänge?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (31. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Gutes Gewicht. Hast du Lefty irgendwie umgebaut wegen Einbaulänge?



ja, wurde geändert, hat nun 55mm federweg bei einer einbauhöhe von 435mm.

alles andere würde ja keinen sinn machen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

weiter geht's:
- bremsen v+h sram x0 ´13 160/140mm
 Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

und noch der vorbau:

- tune geiles teil 4.0 in 85mm

schnellspanner hinten:

- tune dc 16

wenn alles klappt kommt heute noch der rahmen!


----------



## Toni172 (6. August 2013)

sssseeeeehhhrrr schön.

Bin schon auf die ersten Bilder im montierten Zustand gespannt.


PS: Hast Du die schwarze Cannondale Prologo Baggy Shorts bei  Dir im Verkauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> sssseeeeehhhrrr schön.
> 
> Bin schon auf die ersten Bilder im montierten Zustand gespannt.
> 
> ...



die hosen sind vorraussichtlich ab ende Oktober wieder verfügbar, in xxl ist sie bedingt lieferfähig!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

.......was da wohl drinnen ist?!


----------



## Pan Tau (6. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> .......was da wohl drinnen ist?!



...mmmh, ein Fahrradbausatz im Maßstab 1:1?!


----------



## Taurus1 (6. August 2013)

eigentlich nur ein Teil vom Bausatz?!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> eigentlich nur ein Teil vom Bausatz?!



werde morgen mal nachschauen und dann berichten!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

man ist ja selber neugierig.

also mal n paar Fotos vom rahmen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

und noch n paar.


----------



## Toni172 (6. August 2013)

sehr geil !!!!!


----------



## Taurus1 (6. August 2013)

hab ich jetzt gewonnen?
Was krieg ich denn dafuer?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

Wird bestimmt ein ganz schönes, leichtes, edles Rad! 

Und immer haarscharf an der Grenze dessen, was noch vernünftig und vertretbar ist... 

Aber ich würd´s an deiner Stelle wohl genauso machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (6. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber ich würd´s an deiner Stelle wohl genauso machen.



Ja dann auf, wir wollen was sehen.


----------



## Y_G (6. August 2013)

geil!!!
ist das ein festes Schaltauge ?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja dann auf, wir wollen was sehen.



Ich schrieb: "Aber ich wÃ¼rdÂ´s an deiner Stelle genauso machen". Betonung liegt auf "an deiner (MMM) Stelle"!

Meine privaten Papa-Basteleien kommen nicht im Mindesten (und mÃ¼ssen es auch gar nicht) ran an das, was MMM-Bikes als gewerblicher Anbieter von edlen Custom-RÃ¤dern unter viel Geld- und Zeitansatz UND mit den entsprechenden Zuliefererkontakten da auf die Beine stellt!

Jeder nach seinen MÃ¶glichkeiten.

Aber ja doch, zu unsrem 16"-Cube wirdÂ´s hier nen Thread geben, entweder im Entstehungsprozess (derzeit) oder vielleicht sogar erst, wennÂ´s fertig ist.
Keine Angst, JEDER Arbeitsschritt wurde per Fotos dokumentiert, wenn ich alle Fotos poste, werdet ihr euch noch wÃ¼nschen, nie danach gefragt zu haben! 

Kleines Schmankerl: Nach bissle Feilen passt nun hinten das 21Z-Titanritzel von Kocmo. Das Schlauchlos-Fiasko (entweder nicht dicht oder - mit eindimensionalem Schlauch - zu schwer) hat mich aber viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet, Antwort von CustomCranks kam erst vor wenigen Tagen und derzeit der grÃ¶Ãte unfreiwillige Stop (HELP!): Krieg das Token Titan-Innenlager fÃ¼r 70â¬ grade net her, kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, woÂ´s das aktuell zu dem Preis gibt!? Am besten per PN, weil das is ja eigentlich MMMÂ´s Thread.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> geil!!!
> ist das ein festes Schaltauge ?



Ist das ein Vorteil? Dachte immer, ein austauschbares Schaltauge wäre besser als ein festes.


----------



## BOOZE (6. August 2013)

Bei Titan müsste man sich aber schon viel Mühe machen um das abzureissen.


----------



## Diman (6. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Antwort von CustomCranks kam erst vor wenigen Tagen


Hast du die über Kontaktformular auf der Seite angeschrieben oder haben die eine geheime Email?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Hast du die über Kontaktformular auf der Seite angeschrieben oder haben die eine geheime Email?



Zwei Mal per Kontaktformular, das erste Mal vor vielen vielen Wochen. Antwort kam aufs Kontaktformular nie.

Dankenswerterweise hat mir jenka dann deren (geheime?) Emailadresse (auf der Homepage hab ich sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden) gegeben, daraufhin kam sofort Antwort, jetzt kann ich das zweite Paar Kurbeln losschicken.
Danke an jenka!

Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen, ob 110 mm oder 115 mm (soll ja gut 2 Jahre halten, jetzt is der Kleine 1,07 m).

Damit wir hier nicht so in MMM´s Thread spammen:

MMM, kannst du mal bitte nen Tipp abgeben, welche Kurbellänge man für nen 1,07 m kurzen Knirps nehmen sollte, der 2 Jahre mit dem Radl fahren soll! (in 1 Jahr wächst er 7 cm)


----------



## Diman (7. August 2013)

@Banglabagh75 Kannst Du mir die Email von mir aus per PM auch mal verraten?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

könnt ihr bitte euer privates kram per pn oder in den passen thread melden.

für kurbeln usw gibt es genug anderes schon hier im kinderbereich.

danke.

an den mod, bitte die spam-geschichten löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Kubel PMP 155mm mit 32ziger Kettenblatt.

Pedale Aest Palttform mit Titanachse.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Pedale an der Kurbel


----------



## Diman (7. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> könnt ihr bitte euer privates kram per pn oder in den passen thread melden.
> 
> an den mod, bitte die spam-geschichten löschen!



[OT]Schlechte Laune am frühen Morgen, war etwa im Rewel-Packet ein Puky Rahmen drin? Kaffee trinken und entspannter durchs Leben gehen vom Spam sind wir mit *2* leicht OT Kommentaren noch meilenweit entfernt.[/OT]

Ach ja schicke Kurbel, gibt es die evtl. auch einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> [OT]Schlechte Laune am frühen Morgen, war etwa im Rewel-Packet ein Puky Rahmen drin? Kaffee trinken und entspannter durchs Leben gehen vom Spam sind wir mit *2* leicht OT Kommentaren noch meilenweit entfernt.[/OT]
> 
> Ach ja schicke Kurbel, gibt es die evtl. auch einzeln zu kaufen?



habe nie schlechte laune, ist alles provilatisch!

klar bekommt man die kurbel einzeln zu kaufen.

gibt es von 95-175mm. es eine 2-fachkurbel mit 74/110mm lochkreis.

die kurbelarme sind geschmiedet und die welle aus Titan. gibt es in allen möglichen tretlager Standards.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. August 2013)

@ MMM: Hatter dir auch keine farbigen Pins geschickt oder wolltest eh die silbernen? Bei mir reagiert der Pole plÃ¶tzlich seit letzter Woche nimmer, vielleicht mag er net, dass man als Deutscher fÃ¼r 4â¬ billiger die Pedale vom polnischen Ebay-Inserat kauft?

Ist bei dir das Finish auch so schlecht? Wir haben richtige Grate/Knubbel auf der OberflÃ¤che, da haben die einfach drÃ¼bereloxiert.
GrÃ¶Ãe und Gewicht von den Dingern finde ich super, hab jetzt das zweite Paar bestellt, weil das Blau ganz anders ausfiel wie erwartet.


----------



## Mamara (7. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ist alles provilatisch!



Muss man das kennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> @ MMM: Hatter dir auch keine farbigen Pins geschickt oder wolltest eh die silbernen? Bei mir reagiert der Pole plötzlich seit letzter Woche nimmer, vielleicht mag er net, dass man als Deutscher für 4 billiger die Pedale vom polnischen Ebay-Inserat kauft?
> 
> Ist bei dir das Finish auch so schlecht? Wir haben richtige Grate/Knubbel auf der Oberfläche, da haben die einfach drübereloxiert.
> Größe und Gewicht von den Dingern finde ich super, hab jetzt das zweite Paar bestellt, weil das Blau ganz anders ausfiel wie erwartet.



habe sie nicht vom polen, sondern vom deutschen Importeur.

meine sind perfekt vom finisch, und hier gibt es sie auch nur mit silbernen Pins, wenn man schwarze bestellt!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Muss man das kennen?



das ist wenn man mit n Handy tippt und t9 irgendwas ändert und man es dann nicht mehr überprüft!

pro*phy*lak*tisch, sollte es heissen!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

ich klink mich hier raus.

wer weiterhin Interesse hat, wie es mit dem rad weitergeht, kann es auf Facebook verfolgen oder das rad live, mit den beiden anderen, auf der eurobike auf dem rewel stand in der italienhalle anschauen!

@ mods bitte schliessen!

danke.


----------



## BOOZE (7. August 2013)

Weil? 

Habe ich was verpasst?
War irgendwie was?

Schade ich bin nicht in Facebook, werde es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> habe sie nicht vom polen, sondern vom deutschen Importeur.
> 
> meine sind perfekt vom finisch, und hier gibt es sie auch nur mit silbernen Pins, wenn man schwarze bestellt!



Bist noch da?

Wenn ja und wenn der Name des deutschen Importeurs kein Geheimnis ist: Kannst du den bitte verraten?
Google bringt unter "AEST deutscher Importeur" schon mal nix Gscheits.





BOOZE schrieb:


> Weil?
> 
> Habe ich was verpasst?
> War irgendwie was?
> ...



Geht mir genauso:

1.: Hab ich keine Ahnung, warum MMM seinen Thread nicht fortführen will (läuft ja hier sogar ziemlich straight verglichen zum Beispiel mit dem riesigen Poison-Thread, an dem wir aber doch alle unsere Freude und Inspiration haben)

2.: Facebook mag ich auch net, bin da schon rein aus Prinzip nicht aktiv. Foren wie hier sind mir lieber, da fühle ich mich eher "unter uns" als in diesem amerikanischen Online-Monster Facebook.


----------



## Y_G (7. August 2013)

schade...


----------



## Diman (7. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ich klink mich hier



Wäre echt schade, ich finde die Bikes die du aufbaust sind 1A inkl. tolle Ideen die man nicht jeden Tag sieht wie Lefty 24 oder eben die PMP Kurbel. Was soll übrigens die Kurbel denn kosten?


----------



## ALMU (7. August 2013)

Die Kurbel habe ich von ca. 350 bis 500Euro gefunden allerdings noch nicht als 4-Kant.

Die Antworten die ich heute so von mmm-bikes gelesen habe schienen alle sehr gestresst und emotional zu sein. Eventuell lag ja der falsche Brief im Briefkasten oder er ist nach dem Duschen heute morgen vorm Klo ausgerutscht. Solche Tage gibt es.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (10. August 2013)

Super Projekt!
Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht...


----------

